# Stimulated IUI - Does it delay your next period?



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Ladies, 

Please can you tell me if after a stimulated cycle of IUI is your next period delayed? and if it doesn't work.. how long would you need to wait before trying IVF?

Thank you xx


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi

After my ivf my period came 4 days late. I was told if my iui fails this month I need a month off treatment then can try ivf again.

I'm anxious to know if my AF will come early if this iui fails? I'm on gestone and cylogest as bleed early in ivfs.

X


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi, I did OI with injectables and I was wondering the same thing. I've just had a bfn and i've started spotting since wednesday and af was due yesterday (thursday) but I'm still spotting. I'm wondering if it's normal to spot for a few days before af comes. I'm doing another final round of OI but need the ugly witch to show herself before I can start. I used 400mg cyclogest up untill tuesday so maybe thats whats delaying af?
Sorry I couldn't be more help, but I was told by my clinic that progesterone support can sometimes delay af as it takes a couple days to go out of your system. 

Lambie xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

I have had two medicated cycles in the last couple of months. Prior to the injections I had irregular long cycles of greater then 335 days. Both cycles I have had spotting from day 26 and got my AF day 28. I didn't use any progesterone supplements during either cycle.


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi

Thanks everyone for your help...

I have only had two unstimulated cycles so I'm not clued up on this.. but I did have progesterone pessaries afterwards and read that it could cause your period to come early or delay it... it didn't delay mine.

Lambie - I've heard if you have some spotting before your actual period then it could be down to a lack of progesterone.. don't quote me on that.. I think I read it in a Zita West book... I assume you've had blood tests? but then again it is probably normal when going through all this... I'm sorry but I don't know what OI is... new to all this and learning abbreviations but that isn't on the list.. 

Good luck everyone xxx I will be starting in January


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Cmj, OI is the same as iui except you have timed intercourse instead of basting. I had a bfn and was told to stop progesterone and my period came a couple of days later (i spotted for a couple of days before it was full flow).
I have started my second and final round yesterday and I asked about the progesterone delaying af and I was told that it can delay for some ppl but then again others can still start af whilst still on progesterone support, but it isn't considered to be normal  
It's all very confusing isn't it? If it wasn't for this site and the wonderfull ppl on here helping and supporting each other, I think I would have gone crazy by now! 
Good luck for your cycle in January. xx


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi

I've had two days very light spotting before OTD which was a BFN. Guess I'll stop gestone injections and cyclogist today.

X


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks very much Lambie 

It is all very confusing and this site is a life saver and is really helping me !  It's more help than the clinic !

Good luck xxx


----------



## jamies princess (Mar 6, 2014)

My last cycle was cancelled due to over stimulation and it took 10 weeks before I had a
X


----------

